# I am building an Layout.



## ed&bingo (Sep 20, 2015)

I am building an N gauge layout all Kato. I need to figure out how to put pictures on here.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I use photobucket to post pictures on here. It gives you several encoding options.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It is simple to post pics on the Forum:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595

When you write a post, look up in the icon section. You'll see
a paper clip. 

Click on that. You'll get another screen that is headed Manage attachments.

There are several BROWSE lines. 

Click on the First one and it will take you to YOUR computer's
pictures folder where you select the first pic you want to post.
Click on it. Then, if you have more, click on the next BROWSE
and repeat until you are done.

Then click UPLOAD. After the file names show, X out of that
screen.

On your original post screen, again click on the Paper clip.
You will get a short menu. Click on attach all. and they
will be attached in order. You may type more of your
post between the pics if you want to explain them.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N scale layout*



ed&bingo said:


> I am building an N gauge layout all Kato. I need to figure out how to put pictures on here.


Ed & Bingo;

Welcome to the forum! I see you're getting off to a good start, using Kato products.
Kato is known for very high quality and beautifully detailed, smooth running engines. You said,"all Kato" does that mean you are using Kato's unitrack? That would be a good choice, if you're just starting out. You can experiment with different track arrangements, and the sections lock together well. That should make for smooth running. 
Can you share any more info about your layout? Is this the first you have built? What size and shape is it? Is there a particular "prototype"(real,full-sized) railroad that you are interested in? 
Let us know whatever you'd like to share. We would like to hear from you.

Regards;
Traction Fan


----------



## ed&bingo (Sep 20, 2015)

I have built a lot of 0 gauge layout's, but this is the first N gauge layout. As I said, It is all Kato including the track. The reason I picked Kato is because they make a beautiful GG1 which is my favorite engine, & they also make a double crossover which I also like. I am working on a stream right now and then a mountain next. The layout is 11' X 3' wide. I will be putting on pictures soon.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N scale layout*

ed&bingo;

Thanks for your update. Sounds like you have enough room for an interesting N scale layout. I like the GG1 too. I model the Milwaukee Road in the area near Seattle, WA. Like the Pennsy, they were electrified. Which, as you can probably guess by my Traction Fan screen name, is my favorite kind of railroad! 
Just F.Y.I.; and not intended as criticism, scale refers to the size of the models. You probably know that O scale is 1/48th the size of a real train. N scale is 1/160th. Gauge refers to the distance between the rails. The two terms are often interchanged by lots of people. I'm assuming,from the context of your message, that you are talking about a difference in size; not the width of the track. You, of course, can use whichever term you want. Most of us folks on this forum don't sweat such details much. It's one of the nice things about it. 
Looking forward to seeing your photos. Directions for dong that are in the "Forum news, updates, and help section, and I see that DonR already sent them to you. 

Again welcome to the forum
Traction Fan


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

ed&bingo said:


> I have built a lot of 0 gauge layout's, but this is the first N gauge layout. As I said, It is all Kato including the track. The reason I picked Kato is because they make a beautiful GG1 which is my favorite engine, & they also make a double crossover which I also like. I am working on a stream right now and then a mountain next. The layout is 11' X 3' wide. I will be putting on pictures soon.


I have the Kato GG-1 too, an Amtrak one. It needs a new tire though, it randomly came off and was enlarged. So be careful because the tire might come off the wheel.
As for adding pictures, take the picture and save it to your computer. Click the paperclip icon or manage attachments and upload them. Then close the manage attachments window and reopen it. You should be able to add the photo to your post from there.


----------

